# Enclosed porch over existing concrete patio?



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Attaching a non-frost protected structure directly to a frost protected structure is rarely a good idea, for the frost heave concerns you mentioned. As well it's rarely allowed by code.

You could either drill and pour a few "sono-tubes" below the frost line and anchor posts to them, leaving some room for movement, or build on the patio and have NO direct connection to the house. The latter is far more complicated than it sounds, and in being involved in hundreds of home additions, I've only come across one legitimate one.


----------



## TRUEPRO (Apr 10, 2012)

MMM prob not a good idea. You never want to build anything structural over top of a 4" slab. You always want at least a minimum of 8" inches of continuous footer around the perimeter to build on. 


However, the right contractor should be able to work with what you got and give you the results your wife is looking for without any problem.


----------

